# acrylic sheets



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

i'm looking for a few sheets to make dividers for my tanks. I've checked out home depot and it's insanely expensive for a small sheet.

Does anyone know where I can get some at a fair price?

thanks!


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm me height and width I have some thin stuff you can use I'll make sure it's at least close to the widest you need.

Lisa


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

go see these guys there good http://www.associatedplastics.com/


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

you could try Industrial Plastics & Paints http://www.ippnet.com/

I've got some stuff from them before. they often have off cuts that you can get a good deal on.


----------



## bus driver (Apr 24, 2010)

I have many acrylic tanks and I get all my supplies from Plastic Works in Surrey. They staff there are very helpful, mention BC Aqauria. Their scrap bin have lots of good pieces to chose from, and if you can't find what you are looking for, just tell the staff and they have a larger scrap bin in the back.


----------

